# Norfork report



## kentuckybassman (Apr 22, 2007)

Went fishing today and a little yesterday. Caught one good largemouth and that's it for yesterday. Today, well the wind was a big issue plus the extreme clear water that was only 60* so needless to say I only caught a sunburn and a lotta wind in my face!!!


----------



## Jim (Apr 22, 2007)

kentuckybassman said:


> Went fishing today and a little yesterday. Caught one good largemouth and that's it for yesterday. Today, well the wind was a big issue plus the extreme clear water that was only 60* so needless to say I only caught a sunburn and a lotta wind in my face!!!



Cmon, No Pics?


----------

